# Ban Anime???



## Stridder44 (Sep 25, 2003)

For all of you anime lovers out there (I'd be one of them), your gonna love this.


----------



## UNIX X11 (Sep 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Stridder44 _
> *For all of you anime lovers out there (I'd be one of them), your gonna love this. *


 wow thats really retarded...


----------



## monktus (Sep 25, 2003)

Crazy stuff. I was a bit scared by the 1960 signatures but then I had a look at them. It reminds me of the guestbook for landoverbaptistchurch.org - you get the nuts who actually believe that Anime is evil and that Catholics, gays, badgers, whatever, are destroying America; the people who take it seriously but are in the other camp ('Oh my god, I can't believe you people belive this [insert satirical article here]!'); and, occasionally, people who get it. Unfortunately it seems that, unlike landover, this guy is serious. And that frightens me.


----------



## nb3004 (Sep 25, 2003)

i dont even watch anime and i think that that is ridiculous


----------



## monktus (Sep 25, 2003)

Btw, Stridder, have you seen Chobits?


----------



## Arden (Sep 25, 2003)

LOL... 





> CATS	OMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMGOMG


 Give it a rest, already! 

Two things wrong with this petition: 1) Free speech.  'Nuff said.  2) Don't like anime?    Don't get rid of a particular form of entertainment that many enjoy because of a few bad apples.  Most anime is not that gratuitous, but if it is there are safeguards in place to disallow minors or the easily offended from viewing it.

I hate it when people try to get something done "in the name of Christianity."


----------



## JetwingX (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monktus _
> *Btw, Stridder, have you seen Chobits? *



i barrowed the first 3 from a friend and i love it, now all i need to do is find out where to buy it :-\


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

*Banime!!!!!*  HA HA LOLx00rx


----------



## Gnomo (Sep 26, 2003)

If they ban Anime, I'm moving to Japan.  Who's with me?


----------



## Sogni (Sep 26, 2003)

ROFLMAO!!!
I'm sorry - I can't finish reading the 1st paragraph I'm laughing so hard! 
Damn - I needed a good laugh! Thanks Stridder44!


----------



## Sogni (Sep 26, 2003)

They actually have 1964 signatures????!!!!
 

I'm with you Gnomo! I've been wanting to go there for a while anyway!


----------



## nervus (Sep 26, 2003)

How was it? The evil is in the eye of the beholder? 
You could start a petition to ban these 'undersigners' from the NET  

Greetings
nervus


----------



## Arden (Sep 26, 2003)

I think the majority of the signers are pointing out why this is such a stupid petition, and what a moron the guy who made it is.


----------



## Sogni (Sep 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *I think the majority of the signers are pointing out why this is such a stupid petition, and what a moron the guy who made it is. *



Yeah I realized that after the fact when I clicked to view the actual "signature". heh 

BTW, I think it's a woman (Mother). 
She probably bought the video for her 6 year old thinking it was a "Cartoon" and showed it during family-hour! Woops! :rollseyes:


----------



## Ricky (Sep 27, 2003)

The type of anime that the person is referring to is called "hentai" and is what people should be signing the petition against, not all anime in general.  What an idiot.


----------



## Androo (Sep 27, 2003)

well, you can hate me. I signed it.
These petitions dont do anything though.


----------



## Perseus (Sep 27, 2003)

Hey people who wants to come to my place and watch Cowboy Bebop or something? Ill order pizza!!!!


----------



## Arden (Sep 27, 2003)

I'm there... I just don't know if I can catch a spaceship to the sun in time. 

Hentai is a perfectly legitimate form of anime that happens to be more gratuitous.  That still doesn't mean they should try to ban it.


----------

